# Prawn Crackers?



## Jaspare (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

I bought some Prawn Cracker "Pills" in a Chinese store. I bought the real prawn ones and vegetable ones. The "Pills" I am talking about, still need to get deep fried. I have some questions about it, though... 

I first wanted to use the fryer (in which we also bake our fries,...) but won't the taste of the prawn get in the oil? We use special frying oil for fries. 

Then I found the "American way" of frying in a frying pan, but we have an Electric Stove with Heat Resistant Glass on top. Can i use that?

The oil has to have a temperature between 160°C and 180°, how do I know if the oil has the good temperature? 

Can i use Peanut Oil?

Thx, anyways!


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 16, 2011)

Peanut oil is fine.  You should really own a candy / frying thermometer.  You need a minimum of 1 liter of oil in a 3 liter pot.  Restaurants have an advantage because it is more economically practical for them to use larger volumes of oil.  The heavier the pot, the better, because it will minimize the drop in temperature when food is added to the hot oil.


----------



## Claire (Oct 25, 2011)

The glass top is fine for this as long as you have a very flat bottom on the pot you use.  Peanut oil would be my preferred for this.  They take almost no time at all to do, and I've done them in an inch or less of oil.  They puff up very quickly.  I don't even have a thermometer for this purpose, since I don't deep fry often.  I think you are wise to not use your french fry oil for the chips.  And you really don't need that much oil.  To me, testing consists of putting the first one in and deciding based on that.  The nice thing about the glass top stoves is that you can quite quickly lower the temp of the oil by simply sliding it over to an  unused burner.  Then move it back.


----------

